# Stable mate for the GTR



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

RS6 as a everyday car. Keep the GTR fresh.
I must admit the RS6 Avant is an awesome all-rounder.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

beast!


----------



## JUMPMAN.R23 (Jun 14, 2005)

wow!!!! rs6's are true beasts!! u are very lucky


----------



## kj1 (Jan 13, 2004)

RS6 has to be the ultimate sleeper if it was debaged. Also they released a limited edition RS6 with an extra 40 bhp right? Like you'd need any more power lol.

Great pic of two great cars. *envious*


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Nice choice of 2nd car


----------



## GTRben (Jun 22, 2005)

i wish i had the money


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks.
RS6+ has an extra 30hp I think.I debadged it already. Except for the 19's, flared guards and twin pipes its very unasuming. 550nm torque @ 1900 rpm!!

Ohh, btw I don't seem to see any posts anywhere about the (cough) umm Lions first test against the All Blacks.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That pic looks amazing. Funny how the R34 gets dwarfed (at least height wise) against the RS6!!!

How does the RS6 feel performance wise (straight line) compared to your R34, becuase I know your R34 has been extinsively fettled by Mines. Exhaust and remap on RS6=around 550BHP!!!

RS6 is Nogaro Blue, yeh?? A beautiful pair if you ask me!!!!


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> That pic looks amazing. Funny how the R34 gets dwarfed (at least height wise) against the RS6!!!
> 
> How does the RS6 feel performance wise (straight line) compared to your R34, becuase I know your R34 has been extinsively fettled by Mines. Exhaust and remap on RS6=around 550BHP!!!
> 
> RS6 is Nogaro Blue, yeh?? A beautiful pair if you ask me!!!!


Yes, its Nogaro Blue. Put it in Sport mode and this 2060kg beast hits 100k in 4.6 sec with very little driver involvment needed. With just the APR ECU and Transmission Chip you get 390kw(from 331) and 740nm(from 550) Torque (using BP 98) and time comes down to 4.1 Sec!!!

Very linear acceleration in the RS6 (and deceiving) but once the GTR see's 3500-4000 rpm its seeya later. GTR was overfueling by up to 20% and was re-tuned on Dynapack (Dynapack =  ) and now running very smooth and 414 KW atw.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hmmm, interesting figures. Good to hear your GTR's running even better. How was the overfuelling adjusted (thought you was running Mines VX ROM)

So any plans for the future for the RS6!!!...


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

F Con V Pro now piggybacked onto the Mines ECU.
No plans for the RS6. May do the chip later but need to research the Trasmission strength first.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You can maybe have a look on www.rs246.com for transmission issues...

Edited to say; i see your already there!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,what a nice set of car's you've got mate.

Any more pics of the R34?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

When you see an R34 against an "ordinary" car they luck REAL MEAN  .


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

There is a few RS6 boards around with good info.

Some photos of the GTR on these boards, but here's one.


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Amerikiwi, nice Audi! Great to finally see some more pics of that beautiful black GTR here again. How pathetic is this? I've replicated your car on Grand Turismo 4! I know, I know......


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice "pampers-bomber" you have there  
But the R34 looks like satans company car. Really mean and unbelievably beautiful !!!


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Doom - How does it go on GT4.

"Satans Company Car" -- good one!


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty quick there Amerikiwi. It's modded to around 600 hp, similiar wheels. Did a 6 minuet 49 sec lap of the Nurburgring. Loved that shot in the grass! Any more new ones?? How have you been? I really do like that Audi also, great all around car for every day. Heck, I'd love that for my everyday car!! Were you tempted by the new models coming out soon? (RS4).


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mmmm... lovely. Very envious. Sweeping the grass...

In the garage shot, your GTR is not wearing enough number plate to cover its naughty bits!  Lovely silhouette!!!


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Doom said:


> Pretty quick there Amerikiwi. It's modded to around 600 hp, similiar wheels. Did a 6 minuet 49 sec lap of the Nurburgring. Loved that shot in the grass! Any more new ones?? How have you been? I really do like that Audi also, great all around car for every day. Heck, I'd love that for my everyday car!! Were you tempted by the new models coming out soon? (RS4).


I'm good thanks. Unfortunately here in NZ we only get dribble ammounts of these cars. There were only 26 RS6 Avants brought into NZ. (Australia only got 12 I think) The new RS6 is at least 2 yrs away.

Thrust, thanks.


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

I see, didn't know it would be that long to get the new model. Anyway, thanks for the new pic in the grass, I see that you've added Nismo skirts. Looks great on the car. Once again, you give me new wallpaper. Please post more when you can. My friends are looking for new shots of your car also.. I have educated them in the manner of Skylines.


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

Good thinking! My mate has one of these and I was impressed with the sound even with a factory exhaust - quite addictive. Not quite as involving as the GTR to drive but a smart choice for rapid load hauling. Well done!

Still hoping to see the R34 on the road sometime - I live in Forrest Hill

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

this has to be one of the nicest GTRs in NZ, makes me proud to be a fellow kiwi/GTR owner!!


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Nustad - you often find me blasting up Forrest Hill Rd.  

Doom - here is some more.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/Amerikiwi/IMG_0065.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/Amerikiwi/IMG_0021.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/Amerikiwi/IMG_0019.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/Amerikiwi/IMG_0033.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/Amerikiwi/IMG_0045.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/Amerikiwi/IMG_0043.jpg


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey, thanks again Amerikiwi, Any pics that you can send my way, I greatly appreciate.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

This car just looks so perfect IMO. Love it everytime i see it.


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> This car just looks so perfect IMO. Love it everytime i see it.


Thanks, I also like this one. Hmm I wonder who owns it.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LOL, you joka!!! 

I opened this page up, and suddeny this black R34 pops up, and i think, huh where the hell did that come from??!!!!

I wonder whos it is, im as confused as you Amerikiwi!!!


----------

